# hot peel transfer problems



## tiffindyenamic (May 10, 2013)

My hot peel transfers scratch off like a lottery ticket. I am new to transfers so am I doing something wrong? I have a cliffhix 2400 and I have it set just as they told me. I'm at 387 and what they described as med to heavy pressure. So far no luck and even the samples I was made by them at a show are peeling. These are first edition transfers and maybe they are too difficult for newbies? Their cold peel appears to have stuck. Maybe I'm not hot enough? Platen reads 393 on top half and 383 on bottom with pyrometer.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you notified the supplier of the problem? Have you tried and transfers from other companies? If so, that might determine the cause.


----------



## tiffindyenamic (May 10, 2013)

tiffindyenamic said:


> My hot peel transfers scratch off like a lottery ticket. I am new to transfers so am I doing something wrong? I have a cliffhix 2400 and I have it set just as they told me. I'm at 387 and what they described as med to heavy pressure. So far no luck and even the samples I was made by them at a show are peeling. These are first edition transfers and maybe they are too difficult for newbies? Their cold peel appears to have stuck. Maybe I'm not hot enough? Platen reads 393 on top half and 383 on bottom with pyrometer.


They are being very helpful in trying to get the problem resolved. My concern is that all transfers peel or is it my inexperience. They want me to take the heat up. I'm going to do some more samples.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are these transfers coming from an experienced supplier?....Sounds to me like the transfers were not cured properly......


----------



## tiffindyenamic (May 10, 2013)

royster13 said:


> Are these transfers coming from an experienced supplier?....Sounds to me like the transfers were not cured properly......


Yes, first edition. I'm thinking it is my own error but the samples they made me at the show in Chicago are peeling as well. I'll post my results. They have been very helpful and I don't want to bash them on my errors. I'm just concerned all transfers are low quality. I will say their cold peel appears to have stuck well but I haven't washed yet. Makes me think I'm too low in temp for hot peel.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd definitely say to continue working with them. It could be user error and it could be a bad batch, but that will come out as you continue your conversation with them.

I have found that some transfers just seem easier to apply (as a newbie) than others. They usually cost more, but sometimes the convenience is worth it while you're learning


----------



## tiffindyenamic (May 10, 2013)

After 2 washes the new samples seem to have stuck. I'm going to keep washing a few more times. We applied at 395. Far cry from 375 in my mind. I will say I may have panicked buy they will work at the right settings. First edition was awesome in support.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html

Stretch them to check for cure. The time and temps they recommend are both high for most transfers.


----------

